# Fall - scenic pics



## shadow355 (Oct 14, 2015)

Air is cool - humidity is gone.  Days are crystal clear and absent of any haze.
 Fall scenes are fabulous. Fall scenes......make outlook on life, more valuable.






































  HAPPY - HAPPY Fall USMB.

  Hope everyone gets to enjoy the season.


               Shadow 355


----------



## Gracie (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 14, 2015)

And the Fall colors, of course.  Or falling colors.  Whatever.


----------



## shadow355 (Oct 20, 2015)

Shadow 355


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 10, 2015)




----------

